# Webasto heater help required!!!!



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

Hi I hope someone can help I am in Portugal and a fellow motorhomer has problems with his webasto heater. He turns it on and all that happens is the green light just flashes continuously even when you turn it back to off. I know about the way you read the fault codes by the amount of flashes but it does not mention continuous flashing. Here's hoping !!!!!😊😊😊😊


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

If the outside temp goes below 6deg.the boiler will automatically empty and the green light will then flash for 90mins to let you know. If its flashing for longer and boiler is still full sorry can't help!

Cazzie


----------



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hi cazzie thanks for your reply but that was not the problem as the green light stays flashing all the time until you pull the fuses


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

One handbook i have seen says;
"If serious malfunctions such as overheating or failure to start reoccur, the heater is locked and can be put back into service by deleting the failures.
To do this, the power supply must be disconnected (e.g. by removing all 3 fuses in the order 5 A, 15 A, and 15 A. The fuses are then reinstalled in the reverse order while thedevice is switched on (mode selector knob A in Position 1, 2, 3, 4 or 5, see paragraph4.1.1: "Control Panel"), however the heater is not running (can be recognised from the noise of the heater).


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

If there is a malfunction it should be the red lights that flash. You may have confused the system by lingering on one selection and then moving to another too quickly. It takes about 15 minutes for it to right itself. If you just switch everything off it should right itself.
Best of luck

Cazzie


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's a bit of reading that 'might' help:

http://www.nomadic-one.com/reflect/eberspacher-parking-heater-trouble

Link from the SBMCC forum.

Peter


----------

